# Happy Birthday DeadSpider!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday DeadSpider!!! I hope you have a wonderful day and year!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Angie!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Birthday to You ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday DS!!!*
Hope you have a much better year.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday DS!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Angie!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!! Happy birthday !!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday DS!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Dead!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy B-day


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yay! Happy Birthday DS


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Boy...do I feel lame. I don't have any fancy cake photos or anything for you. Sorry. 

Oh well....Happy Birthday.

[imagine creative and fancy flashy photo here]


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dead Spider!!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Hope you have a great Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear DeadSpider!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A very happy birthday to you deadspider


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday DS! I hope you had a great one.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------

